# Dark Eldar & Chaos Relations



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Since the Dark Eldar have sworn their souls to the service of Slaanesh, is there any cooperation between them and the Emperor's Children?

And not just the EC but any Chaos army in general? I also don't think that servants of Slaanesh would fight amoungst themselves because that would bring His numbers down.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Dark Eldar have not 'sworn their souls to the service of Slaanesh'. They despise Chaos just as much as the Craftworld Eldar.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Dark Eldar have not 'sworn their souls to the service of Slaanesh'. They despise Chaos just as much as the Craftworld Eldar.


Okay but arent they corrupt with Chaos? Thats why they had the Fall.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

No, they had the fall because they lived lives of excess which in turn brought about the birth of Slaanesh. When Slaanesh was born the Eldar race were decimated and their empire fell. The Dark Eldar lived in the Webway so were spared the worst effects of the birth of a Chaos God, they continued to practice the same hedonism that spawned Slaanesh but they sacrifice souls to Slaanesh to save their own skins. 
Slaanesh eats away at them and the only way they can survive is to feed Slaanesh with the suffering of others rather than letting their own souls be consumed. 


Dark Eldar are not Chaos Eldar, never have been never will be.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> No, they had the fall because they lived lives of excess which in turn brought about the birth of Slaanesh. When Slaanesh was born the Eldar race were decimated and their empire fell. The Dark Eldar lived in the Webway so were spared the worst effects of the birth of a Chaos God, they continued to practice the same hedonism that spawned Slaanesh but they sacrifice souls to Slaanesh to save their own skins.
> Slaanesh eats away at them and the only way they can survive is to feed Slaanesh with the suffering of others rather than letting their own souls be consumed.
> 
> 
> Dark Eldar are not Chaos Eldar, never have been never will be.


Actually the Dark Eldar fled to the Webway to escape the predations of Slaanesh, to their horror they discovered the leaching of their souls was only slowed or lessened not stopped- that's why they consume souls/life essence as they do.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, but I was 90% right, for a change!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh. I always thought that the Dark Eldar were under the control of Slaanesh.
wow. Ok never mind this thread :laugh:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Oh. I always thought that the Dark Eldar were under the control of Slaanesh.


No, though it might be possible for a small group of them to make a pact of some sort, in which case they shift from gathering souls for their Kabal to doing so for the god they have a 'deal' with. In the end though, something like that is never going to last, Eldar souls are so tantalizing after all.

(The above is only truly plausible if you do not hold part of the book _Crimson Tears_ as a complete load. Those of you who have read it, you know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I always wondered, are the Dark Eldar losing their souls to Slaanesh because the way they live their lives essentially feed him or is it because they live in the Webway and are so close to the warp.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

All Eldar are losing their souls to Slaanesh, not just the Dark Eldar.
Craftworld Eldar use spirit stones to safeguard their souls and the Harlequins are kept safe by the Laughing God. The Dark Eldar don't use spirit stones they use other races.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

There has been at least one non-aggression pact between a Dark Eldar sect and the forces under Archon Urlock Gaur.

Apparently by lending support to the Archon's forces, the Archon agreed to a NAP, some territory, and I think some mineral resources as well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

hailene said:


> There has been at least one non-aggression pact between a Dark Eldar sect and the forces under Archon Urlock Gaur.
> 
> Apparently by lending support to the Archon's forces, the Archon agreed to a NAP, some territory, and I think some mineral resources as well.


That may be so, but a pact with a mortal chaos warlord means absolutely nothing to a full fledged god.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

If Dark Eldar hate humans and think of them as a lesser race, I imagine they think chaos warlords who are human are more pathetic.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Probably, but at the same time I imagine they respect (or at least are wary of) power- and Chaos Warlords usually have that in bucket loads.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Probably, but at the same time I imagine they respect (or at least are wary of) power- and Chaos Warlords usually have that in bucket loads.


Thats a good point. But even the Imperium had such a big empire that pretty much almost dominated the galaxy. I'm surprised that eldar have such an outlook on humans despite all their accomplishments. It must be because of a slight jelousy of almost having the same accomplishments and pride from it.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The Eldar showing respect to humans for their achievements would be like humans praising the Orks for their civilised culture. Human technology is nothing compared to what the Eldar achieved and as far as actual evolution and advances humanity are little more than slightly above average apes to the Eldar.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

darkreever said:


> That may be so, but a pact with a mortal chaos warlord means absolutely nothing to a full fledged god.


Taken as a whole, it means nothing.

But there are moments when pieces of them are willing to cooperate. Or at least stay the hell away from each other.

Since the original question was if the Dark Eldar ever cooperated with any Chaos armies, not if the Dark Eldar were in a complete, long term alliance with the Chaos gods, I felt my last post had some relevance to the thread.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I'm surprised that the Dark Eldar would fight along side chaos. Thats like the worst thing they could possible do. All it would take would be a lie or deception and they could lose all their souls. Ouch!


----------



## TheBellower (Oct 19, 2010)

Dark Eldars sacrifice people to Slaanesh as mentioned but don't the DEs try to distract/impair Slaanesh by annihilating hedoism from the galaxy with suffering and pain?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

TheBellower said:


> ...don't the DEs try to distract/impair Slaanesh by annihilating hedoism from the galaxy with suffering and pain?


Suffering and pain are extremes of sensation so, even if they were trying that, it would not work.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Oh. I always thought that the Dark Eldar were under the control of Slaanesh.


The only Dark Eldar I know of who actually served Slaanesh were those from the one Soul Drinkers novel.


----------

